# Which will be your Barcelona?



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Revisiting Gothic Barcelona! This must be the most atmospheric section of town. 

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Right on Cathedral Square, this modernist building houses the city's architecture society, and one of the best design shops outside of the Eixample.

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

The least visited jewel of the Gothic quarter is probably the City History Museum of Barcelona. The large place includes large excavations, courtyards, and the empty interiors of a huge gothic church. Considering how the adjoining streets were invaded by the throngs of tourists, it was amazing how empty it was... :cheers1:

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

One of the joys of the Gothic Quarter is the abundance of little museums, foundations and art galleries housed in the ancient courtyards. Notice the basic layout with the staircase going up to the upper level right to the side. These houses include the not-so-small Picasso Museum. Don't do what I did and reserve your ticket online! I missed out... :grumpy:

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr


On the edge of the Old Town, the Santa Caterina Market is yet another successful example of Catalonian urban regeneration.

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

More of downtown

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Diagonal Avenue is not exactly uninteresting, especially if you are into art nouveau...

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr


If you've duly made it to the Casa Milà and the Casa Battlò, you've only just begun looking at Catalonian modernism. The newest addition to the string of art nouveau beauties open to the public is the House of Spikes, so called because of the shape of its turrets. It houses a small museum devote to the Saint Jordi (George), patron of town. 

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr


Also on the Diagonal, the Robert Palace, a foundation devoted to contemporary art. 

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr


Back in the old city. Every time I've been back in town, I notice that the old town looks less gritty and more scrubbed up, more upmarket. I wish I could say this is regrettable, but frankly, it isn't, at least for the visitor. 

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr



El Born Cultural Centre is a former market hall. Here you sign up for guided tours of the old medieval city foundations. 

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr



Santa Maria del Mar, one of the most beautiful churches you'll ever see, gothic or otherwise. 

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Santa Maria del Mar, the Cathedral and Santa Maria del Pi are the trio of large gothic churches in old Barcelona. You can tour the roof of Santa Maria del Pi for views. 

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

More of central Barcelona

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Back in town

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Just next to the world-famous Casa Battlò, Casa Amatller houses a museum, a café and a cholocalte shop of the eponymous chocolate.

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

On the hills above the Eixample, the suburb of Pedralbès includes beautiful Romanic and Gothic architecture, including a famous monastery and cloisters, which were closed when I visited... :bash:

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

To make matters worse, as soon as I got back into town, it started pouring, so I ducked into the Roca showroom. Roca is a local maker of high-end bathroom furniture. The showroom is also a showpiece of contemporary architecture and exhibition space. I wouldn't say don't miss it, but drop by if you're in the Diagonal. 

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr



Gothic quarter...

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Gorgeous modernisme in the Eixample

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr


More of Central Barcelona

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## baerd (Nov 15, 2016)

Great & interesting, thanks for sharing! 
Happy New Year!
:cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Stunning Barcelona, great pictures!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank you Benonie and Baerd! 
And Feliz Año Nuevo to you too! :banana:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

A great tour of Barcelona! My word, how things have changed (entirely for the better) since I was last there 40 years ago. Best wishes for 2018, aljuarez.


----------

